# DS #3261: Moon (USA)



## JPH (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4369^^*Members who request or share links to ROMs will be banned. No exceptions.*


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 10, 2009)

AWESOME! It's early!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I'll dust off the DS and try this one


----------



## ackers (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet. From the makers of Dementium. Shall be playing this!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet! Wasn't expecting this on Saturday. I have pretty high hopes on this one. Gonna play this one in the dark for sure.


----------



## Gore (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally. Maybe I'll get my DS down for the first time since I got a PSP and try this.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Strange, I thought it was pre'd as iND :\


----------



## Banger (Jan 10, 2009)

*Waits for GBAtemp get flooded with rom requests*


I dunno I really do not find the DS to be a FPS platform but I might try it some day.


----------



## JPH (Jan 10, 2009)

Playing now...and it's kickass.

Screenshots: 



 




 

 

Also, here is IGN's review of Moon.


----------



## trinest (Jan 10, 2009)

It dosn't seem to be uploaded yet- at lest through my usual channels.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the screenshots... I'm already playing this for an hour! Someone dumped it earlier by hisself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Without that people, we can't play this awesome game!


----------



## War (Jan 10, 2009)

WANT. Time to get out the DS and leave the PSP behind. Bai bai Dissidia.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I know what I'll be doing for the rest of the weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice that it got dumped early.  Saturday and Sunday are the only days I really have time to do anything.  And with the gnarly snow storm going on outside I'll have something to keep me occupied.


----------



## Jax (Jan 10, 2009)

I totally wasn't expecting this so soon! No sleep for me tonight!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this one so early, I thought it was gonna come in the Spring or something.
Even though I'm not the FPS games person I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 10, 2009)

*head asplodes*

Cant wait to play this one : D


----------



## trinest (Jan 10, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Wow, I wasn't expecting this one so early, I thought it was gonna come in the Spring or something.
> Even though I'm not the FPS games person I'll give this one a try.


The release date is on the 13th Jan


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 11, 2009)

About time a good game was released. We've been having crap for quite a long time now, so something like this is a godsend. Can't say I'll play it right now, though. I'm trying to finally beat that damned Zelda: PH. If I get this game, I'll get distracted from my... "mission"... once again ¬¬


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 11, 2009)

Woah, I was just thinking, I can't wait for moon to come out, and for some apparent reason (i never do this) i went to one of my rom sites that i bookmarked, and while it was loading, i scrolled down and to my surprise i saw this!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 11, 2009)

Too bad I don't have my memory card. I need to buy some more..


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes! This shall be a all ds game night.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

61 users reading this?!!?
WTF?!?!


----------



## DarkSpace (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my fake question of the day:
"Can I have the romz pleaze"

Real question
Is it like Metroid Prime Hunter?


----------



## captfalcon (Jan 11, 2009)

playing it now....its great so far...seriously nice controls and graphics for ds


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't expect it to come this early...I still didn't finish Elebits!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

I was like"WTF???????" i was gonna post some shit about pokemon but I think I'll play this instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moon is like Metroid Prime meets Halo.


----------



## trinest (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Moon is like Metroid Prime meets Halo.



Please don't put two good games with a crap game.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

trinest said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you even played this game yet?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jan 11, 2009)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> This is my fake question of the day:
> "Can I have the romz pleaze"
> 
> Real question
> Is it like Metroid Prime Hunter?



I wanna be like you and "secretly" ask for the ROM, passing it off as a mere joke in hopes of someone PM'ing you the link as searching for this is much to hard because of Harvest Moon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wont be like that because I'm not that kinda guy


----------



## trinest (Jan 11, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> trinest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about halo been crap.

Yes I have.


----------



## Elium (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't found it already, I can't wait anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it will be there before this mroning


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 11, 2009)

This game is not all that, first person shooting games are always lame


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> trinest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant Halo is the crappy game.

Halo isnt crappy, just overrated. Overrated =/= bad game


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

trinest said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, everyone has his or her opinion.... and i was talking about the concept.


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, like everyone else I wasn't expecting this!

*Posts merged*

Also, doesn't seem to be available through my channels.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet, Gotta try this out


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Wow, like everyone else I wasn't expecting this!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Also, doesn't seem to be available through my channels.



I can't find this either. Most of my sources are like 10 releases behind...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

I kinda dislike how you cant change the sensitivity.

I need it lower >__>

Maybe im just looking in the wrong place but it sure isnt in options


----------



## Rayder (Jan 11, 2009)

It's got some really nice graphics (for a DS game) and it's amazing to see it move so smoothly. 60fps confirmed!

So far (and I haven't played into it very far yet at all), I'm liking it, but the lack of a save anywhere feature (outside of using RTS on my flashcart) is going to be annoying if they don't have it auto-save often enough.


----------



## Last Symphony (Jan 11, 2009)

Do the gameplay and graphics of Moon have similarities to Dementium?


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just noticed the guy's face on the cover, freaked me out a 'lil.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 11, 2009)

oohh i finally found it :3
hope i dont get nightmares


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 11, 2009)

114 User(s) are reading this topic (74 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users).


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 11, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oohh i finally found it :3
> hope i dont get nightmares



Lucky you,

I'm still searching haha.


----------



## theADDict (Jan 11, 2009)

Quality game so far, working fine on my AK2 with AKAIO firmware.


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 11, 2009)

I found it too, Ya!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2009)

jsut got it from my favorite site.


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet, just showed up.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 11, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> ...the lack of a save anywhere feature (outside of using RTS on my flashcart) is going to be annoying if they don't have it auto-save often enough.



Hmm...so, how does saving work in this game? I know Watsham said they definitely weren't going to make the same mistake with Moon that they made with Dementium.

Either way, sure was a nice surprise coming to the site and seeing it listed.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully you can use the d-pad for aiming.  I still haven't bought a replacement touch screen


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 11, 2009)

*undusts my DS and downloads ROM*


----------



## Anakir (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure D-pad's only for moving.. how else do you move without Dpad? But maybe there's an option to use the other buttons as aiming which allows you to play without the touch screen.

Edit: *leaves dust on DS* I'm still putting hours into my Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lion lol.


----------



## sgand (Jan 11, 2009)

Man I really want this game!!!! Like most, my usual channels don't have it yet.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 11, 2009)

you have  two options, one you can use, the d-pad  move and use the L for shooting and stylus to aim, and  the other  is you use the   y, x ect to move and R to shoot, and stylus  to aim


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

There are save stations in the game something similar to Metroid Prime. It even heals you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> you have  two options, one you can use, the d-pad  move and use the L for shooting and stylus to aim, and  the other  is you use the   y, x ect to move and R to shoot, and stylus  to aim


Yeah, that's a standard set up for left-handed people and right-handed people..

And I'm really looking forward to check out this game..
I'm interested in saving system!


----------



## Minox (Jan 11, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And I'm really looking forward to check out this game..
> I'm interested in saving system!


So what you're saying is that you play games because you're interested in their saving systems and not because they're fun?


----------



## jaavan (Jan 11, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I GOT IT


----------



## m3rox (Jan 11, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure D-pad's only for moving.. how else do you move without Dpad? But maybe there's an option to use the other buttons as aiming which allows you to play without the touch screen.
> 
> Edit: *leaves dust on DS* I'm still putting hours into my Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lion lol.
> 
> ...



Good to know


----------



## Calafas (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty far into this game now, and it is very metroid prime-esque.  There are certain little rooms with save points and nothing else in them (al'a metroid prime), and of course auto saving after each level.  The core gameplay involves aliens and robots, a standard weapon with infinite ammo and no reloading, and you can collect other weapons as you go along, as well as a snazzy little bot of your own  :]  You go through levels, collecting stuff, each level has a boss, boss defeated go onto next level.  There's also some driving bits in it, and other cool stuff, definately worth a play.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh oh, i think i found a problem. Pretty much after you get the droid, it tells you to touch and hold the weapon icon and slide the stylus to switch to the sar. It won't work respond to my stylus. I don't know if this is an anti piracy measure.

Edit: I restarted my DS and i got past it fine. Odd how it didn't work the first time.


----------



## Oath (Jan 11, 2009)

Sex! Playing this game as much as I can.


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay Rumble support!


----------



## sgand (Jan 11, 2009)

You guys must have these super duper secret sites that have it, because all of my searches turn up nothing. I've been watching Jools' vlogs about this game and it's got me hyped for it.


----------



## 3n3a4 (Jan 11, 2009)

now it will be a long night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



usually i never play longer then a hour but this one is awesome


----------



## Icey (Jan 11, 2009)

Pro tip: google the filename.

Its on my Cyclo. DS is dead so I'm charging then I'll enjoy!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

lol all i have been doing is googling the filename and some weird korean sites show up...


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wait an hour or so for Google to update.  You can't always have everything in life immediately.


----------



## sgand (Jan 11, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> lol all i have been doing is googling the filename and some weird korean sites show up...




yup


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 11, 2009)

I may not like first person shooting,  but the controls seems  better than metroid, and halo, pretty nice graphic, still not my cup of tea, like the  voice overs pretty nice, over all I would give this game a 7.5, and  a 9.5 for graphic, a 8.5 for game play


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Does it suffer from any of the issues dementium has?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the Rumble support

Kinda dislike the speed of the guy though. Maybe im used to MPH that's why >__


----------



## gbaelink (Jan 11, 2009)

It seem a good game~ Just try!


----------



## JPH (Jan 11, 2009)

jester13 said:
			
		

> I love the Rumble support
> 
> Kinda dislike the speed of the guy though. Maybe im used to MPH that's why >__


----------



## jadey4 (Jan 11, 2009)

playing it now great game


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Just beat the first boss.

Pretty easy but annoying with all the other little things shooting at you >__>.

Also framerate kinda hiccuped a bit there or maybe I was just seeing things.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, this game is nice~! definately worth playing
enjoying the game.. but i don't like using stylus to do the aiming or rotate my view... 
otherwise everything is ok


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 11, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> yeah, this game is nice~! definately worth playing
> enjoying the game.. but i don't like using stylus to do the aiming or rotate my view...
> otherwise everything is ok


The stylus aiming control grows on you. I didn't like it at first either (in MPH) but I got used to it really fast.

This game is going to kill the shoulder buttons on my new DS but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Kbs (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally something to do on the DS.  I haven't used my DS in so long


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 11, 2009)

i kinda jumped when some of the creature things came out of nowhere
but thats just cuz im such a froob


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Beat the second boss.

Once again, easy boss. 

but the run away sequence after was pretty difficult. Just escaped with literally a second to spare


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

I got that freeze up mentioned earlier. After using the droid, it said switch to Major Kane, took me to a screen, and it froze.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 11, 2009)

Ohhh I had no idea it was out. How great is this game for those who are playing it?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Just got the car.

Holy crap so hard to control lol.

So.. unresponsive >__<

And for those who want to know the controls for the car. They're:
- Stylus - Look around and turn your car. 
- Dpad - Move forward, backward or turn your car
- L Button - Shoot some laser beam. Not unlimited ammo though

Maybe I'll get used to the controls soon

EDIT - Actually, the ammo reloads like the drone


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 11, 2009)

Jundeezy,
is worth playing, just give it a try!

ZeroEXE93,
hahahha.. yeah maybe i should practice to use the stylus via my right hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am a leftie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: it seems they have settings for left handed.. thanks Toni Plutonij and ryukyus


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Just got the car.
> 
> Holy crap so hard to control lol.
> 
> ...




Wow, they have vehicles in this game?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeap. And you could get out of the car too.

He takes forver to get out though >__


----------



## Dwight (Jan 11, 2009)

This game sounds awesome. I just put it on my SD card, along with Elebits, and am ready for a great night


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh just grabbed elebits too - waitin on this one, good nite also


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice nice


----------



## Defiance (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never heard of this game...  Anyone care to explain?
Actually nvm, some idiot is going to flame me and tell me to look it up.


----------



## Icey (Jan 11, 2009)

No one's an idiot for telling you to look it up. That should be the obvious thing to do in the first place. Try ds.ign.com.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 11, 2009)

Nin10doFan,
it is one of the major release for this month...
made by renegade kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the same team that made Dementitum


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 11, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> AWESOME! It's early!



Unlike certain other games which came out over a motherfucking month ago!  Like "Animal Boxing"!  AWESOME!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 11, 2009)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Just got the car.
> 
> Holy crap so hard to control lol.
> 
> ...


I know! It's like driving on.....the moon.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Like when I turn the view though there's like this long delay from when it starts turning >__


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, definitely a new paragon for visuals on DS. The walls actually have texture. That's something you don't see often. Plus, they seem to have addressed all the issues of Dementium. Love the bottom-screen interface, too. Even better than Dementium's, and the map is perfectly implemented. Gonna really savor this sucker. Although, some of the neon flashies will wear on my eyes eventually, I'm sure. 

Love the little MGS-like com thing with the other characters. It will likely prove to keep things from ever getting too plodding.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, 



Spoiler



How do you get passed the core thing on the UFO?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jan 11, 2009)

What wonderfully irritating shit.

Great game (if I was right handed) but unfortunately my DS has decided to shit up the R button making this game virtually unplayable;.

Still, I suppose it looks nice!


----------



## Praetor192 (Jan 11, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> What wonderfully irritating shit.
> 
> Great game (if I was right handed) but unfortunately my DS has decided to shit up the R button making this game virtually unplayable;.
> 
> Still, I suppose it looks nice!


Same thing happened to my L button.
Blow into it (or better yet, use compressed air) for about 30 seconds, and then try it. It doesn't fix it permanently, but for at least 1 use it works fine.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 11, 2009)

Metroid Prime ripoff. the game gets goin in the 2nd one we will find out that he is really a she.


----------



## sgand (Jan 11, 2009)

Fucking right finally found it!!! Going to have a great night now!!!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 11, 2009)

The framerate is so awesome
(What is it, like 60)
Smooth as butter
Game is quite easy though, but i am playing on normal.

Well, its a great game.
Kinda wished there was multiplayer-local at least.

I would give it a 9.6
Graphics - 9.9
Music - 6.9
Gameplay - 9
Controls - 10
Learning Curve - 2 (That means its easy to get used to)

I am much better in fps games on my DS than anything else. The stylus was made for this. 
(well, not really, but you know what i mean.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Who else thinks that the main guy looks like -G-Man?


----------



## xxRAG3 (Jan 11, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime ripoff. the game gets goin in the 2nd one we will find out that he is really a she.


Are you referring to the fact that because the main is a she like how in metroid we didn't know, thats really not a ripoff. I haven't tried it, but IGN says its a lot more of an adventure game than metroid PH


----------



## Reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

Meh, the graphics are good but it's not my type of game


----------



## Rayder (Jan 11, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> What wonderfully irritating shit.
> 
> Great game (if I was right handed) but unfortunately my DS has decided to shit up the R button making this game virtually unplayable;.
> 
> Still, I suppose it looks nice!



Yes, it would have been nice if, for example in lefty mode, the d-pad wasn't just dead but could have been alternate controls to the stylus.  Maybe someone will make one of those D-pad hacks for it.  Using the stylus to look around works well enough for me though and I'm a lefty.

I'm really liking the game.  I like how it's less an FPS (I don't really like FPS games) and more of an exploration game.  It makes it infinitely more interesting to me.  I'm only up to the part where you have 90 seconds to escape.....haven't beat that yet, but I only tried once so far.  Shouldn't be too hard to figure out.  I'll tell ya, the game seems incredibly easy at this point.  Hope the difficulty ramps up soon.  I haven't lost more than 1/5 of the health bar yet.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome! Im totally getting this!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Beat the third boss.

That was actually kinda challenging >__


----------



## aznvienna (Jan 11, 2009)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Beat the third boss.
> 
> That was actually kinda challenging >__


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

LAME D :

Game Breaking Glitch. Well... I hope not D :


So I was dying with one health left and I run into an elevator with my car while this thing was shooting my car and then just when I touched the elevator, I get shot.

The game autosaves and I go down the elevator. Now each time I start it up, I have no more health left and I just keep dying when I continue >___>

bleh D :


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome.

[sarcasm]
CAN I HAVE TEH ROMZ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
PM DEM TO MEEEEEEEEEEEE
[/sarcasm]

D/Ling now.
Hope its as good as it looks (which it probably will)


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

jester13 said:
			
		

> LAME D :
> 
> Game Breaking Glitch. Well... I hope not D :
> 
> ...



ROFL wait until some cheats come out XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 11, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 11, 2009)

Holy fuck Moon!! This was so unexpected!
I hope it works on DS-X D:


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 11, 2009)

playing it right now... so l33t!!!! i like when you bob up and down though i feel a bit dizzy and sick


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 11, 2009)

CHICHING.

Neato, finally a good game for the DS after these depressing weeks.

Just put it on my EDGE. Will probably be playing all night.


----------



## Ein-kun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> playing it right now... so l33t!!!! i like when you bob up and down though i feel a bit dizzy and sick



That too made me a little like this guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But disregarding that, it's a great game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if it had only WiFi...


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow... this was actually the easiest ROM to find with google... I am DLing now...

can't wait to play this!


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It didn't _need_ wifi, but it definitely would've made the experience better. It doesn't seem like this campaign will last that long, and once it's completed there is no incentive to come back.


----------



## WW3 (Jan 11, 2009)

wow cant wait to try


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 11, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime ripoff. the game gets goin in the 2nd one we will find out that he is really a she.


hey genius how is it a metroid ripoff when it's better, than it,  and the main character is a man  you can clearly see his name is kane,  you are just like all the crazy wow fan, saying every mmorp is a wow ripoff


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think what he was trying to say was that Moon has many similarities to the Metroid Prime series. I think Moon has a lot of similarities to the Metroid series in general. It has a map that colors in places you've already been, health upgrades, and new weapons.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2009)

Will check this out soon, nice to see an early dump


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jan 11, 2009)

You just described every FPS ever made. He was clearly wrong saying it's a Metroid rip-off.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 11, 2009)

Dementium: The Ward was the only FPS I enjoyed on the DS, now looking forward to this one. Hope Renegade Kid keeps up the good work (and adds multiplayer).


----------



## Beware (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not a Metroid rip-off.  That's just a blatantly ignorant thing to say.  That's like saying every platformer is simply a rip-off of Super Mario Bros. or every adventure game with a sword is just a rip-off of Legend of Zelda.

BUT...

It does share a lot with the main 3 MP games (excluding Hunters).  They are both Adventure games in a first-person perspective with shooting elements intertwined, enthralling stories and a heavy focus on sci-fi themes.  I say excluding Hunters because Hunters was supposed to be very different from the other 3 MP games with a much more heavy focus on the shooting elements than the adventuring.
[/rant]

Anyways...I can't seem to get this to work.  I throw it on the NAND Flash of my AKRPG (with AKAIO) and it loads all the way to the main menu.  Then, when I select my difficulty and am about to start, I get a black screen.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Domination (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow best FPS on DS ever! The graphics were pretty nice


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 11, 2009)

hmm i got that gun that shoots green plasma stuff...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats no keypad! that's a rifle!


----------



## n/a (Jan 11, 2009)

*@ Beware*

Try disabling "Soft Reset".


----------



## Logits (Jan 11, 2009)

Great, didn't expect this one so early... But how am I supposed to study for my exams now...?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 11, 2009)

damnit, i try to boot this on ysmenu and it gives me disk errcode=-2147483632 system halt!


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 11, 2009)

If you've played "Dementium: The Ward", this is the same game, with different graphics... so unless you liked "Dementium: The Ward", you'll like this... it's not really like a FPS as most people know FPS, but it's a new experience for the DS



@iPikachu, disable SoftResets, and anything else you might have running... just boot it up plain...


----------



## trinest (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm finding it not as good as dementium.


----------



## florian (Jan 11, 2009)

work fine on acekard 2 with akaio 1.3 rc1


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me, but the sound quality doesn't seem very good in this game.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jan 11, 2009)

Playing it now, it's fantastic.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 11, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> If you've played "Dementium: The Ward", this is the same game, with different graphics... so unless you liked "Dementium: The Ward", you'll like this... it's not really like a FPS as most people know FPS, but it's a new experience for the DS
> 
> 
> 
> @iPikachu, disable SoftResets, and anything else you might have running... just boot it up plain...




Yo kidding right? It's much different than Dementium. I guess you could have meant it feels the same - it does use the same basic engine as dementium. 

I'm enjoying it much more than D:TW, I loves me some sci-fi.

Sound seems okay to me, not the best though. The music is meant to sound like that it's the style, turning it down helps if it's not your kind of thing.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 11, 2009)

The boxart looks amazing IMO, Cant wait to try this bad boy.
Never knew about the game SINCE THIS.
Was this by the same developers of Dementium?


----------



## 2short (Jan 11, 2009)

seems great so far. reminds me of all the great shooters I used to play on my old 486 back in '95 :-) before I had pubes!


----------



## igisPL (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't run this game - when save is created I get the message "save data file format error" - did anyone get something like this? I have m3 real card.

EDIT: OK, everything's fine, I just put the ROM file incorrectly...


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jan 11, 2009)

gbatemp uses roswell technology,everybody knows that!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2009)

i dont like this game it has bad sound quality and is very meh


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

why are there bombs on the moon crust....? Isn't that bad for the moon?


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 11, 2009)

YAHOO!!!!
been waiting for this game for a long time
lol
i was playing dementium last night aswell
and
OMG!
67 users reading this topic!!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> YAHOO!!!!
> been waiting for this game for a long time
> lol
> i was playing dementium last night aswell
> ...



There were twice as many a few hours ago.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 11, 2009)

lol
whats the highest read topic?
also
im downloading this now as we speak!
30kB/sec
GO FASTER DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jan 11, 2009)

i only wish the aim was a little bit smoother

*Posts merged*

i only wish the aim was a little bit smoother


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 11, 2009)

What the bloody hell is this? Never heard of it.... 
...is what I was going to say, but I've been to google and back in the time it took this page to load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was wondering what all the fuss was about.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 11, 2009)

Decent game, but..

Too many of the enemies are flying drones, they're just not fun to shoot down, I know it's the DS and it can't handle too many fully sized enemies with complex AI and animations, but I'd rather kill more creative enemies- even if it meant fewer at once.

And the level design... some rooms are really nice with tons of detail, but most are empty rooms that looks like something out of doom.
Plus the textures are so pixelated they work against the DS's screens.


I don't mean to sound so negative, I really do like the game, but I feel these are some pretty significant oversights.


----------



## Jax (Jan 11, 2009)

Ugh, the voice acting in this game makes Resident Evil sound like professional work.


----------



## Shryquill (Jan 11, 2009)

Woot a new game


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

Downloadin' it, gonna give it a try later.

Found Dementium to be one of the greatest "missed potential" games ever: Renegade Kid got a incredible FPS engine that runs smoothly that could even do something similar to a "Half-Life 1 Lite", but instead chose to do a linear and repetitive game plagued by mediocre game design choices. It wasn't bad, but could be SO FREAKIN' MUCH MORE. Let's see if they learned their lesson on this one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2009)

ha ha...sweet...this game is suppose to come out in a few more days...

I can feel the Spirit of dementium seeping from this game, which isint a bad thing..


*playing now*


----------



## indask8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice game,

Only cons: It looks like a mod of dementium...

Same interface (almost), same walk speed, same "door is locked" message...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 11, 2009)

2short said:
			
		

> seems great so far. reminds me of all the great shooters I used to play on my old 486 back in '95 :-) before I had pubes!



Well, I'd already been out of college for a year, but yeah, I kinda remember what you're talkin' about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone else commented, though, that this was basically Dementium with different graphics. Teh wuh?! No, they definitely made a much better game here. There's an actual story you're given each step of the way, the saving is handled very smartly, enemies are a bit more sparse and don't seem to respawn, the levels are much more interesting, though they kind of look much the same (though, in all fairness, it's a base on the moon, so...), and it just feels much tighter overall. The interface is also streamlined and more practical, though there certainly wasn't anything wrong with Dementium's bottom screen hub.

I still can't get over the level of texture on the environments. You rarely saw that in most PS2 games. Really impressive. These dudes must have worked their asses off on this game. I've got to pick a retail copy up when I can.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, you know what, im just gonna start a new game >__>.

I just realized this game is pretty short if I just run through it soooo... that's what im gonna do. I should get back to my old spot in an hour and half or so


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 11, 2009)

After years of crap, this gem came out of nothing. 
A GAME WORTH PLAYING, IS A GAME WORTH BUYING.


----------



## Gigen (Jan 11, 2009)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> After years of crap, this gem came out of nothing.
> A GAME WORTH PLAYING, IS A GAME WORTH BUYING.



But anon doesn't buy, he downloads. So do i.


----------



## Just Joe (Jan 11, 2009)

Then anon better not keep complaining about all the Imagine... games that are being pumped out like sewage.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 11, 2009)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound so negative, I really do like the game, but I feel these are some pretty significant oversights.



Oversights?...Or just the sign of an aging system. The DSi sports a faster processor, so maybe DSi specific games in the future can handle those sort of things better.


----------



## Arraso (Jan 11, 2009)

Humm... don't blame me off, but I'm stuck in the begining of this game, just after encountered the bodies outside the base. What I have to do?


----------



## mkoo (Jan 11, 2009)

Arraso said:
			
		

> Humm... don't blame me off, but I'm stuck in the begining of this game, just after encountered the bodies outside the base. What I have to do?


walk into green hatch.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 11, 2009)

any multiplayer features in sight?


----------



## Gigen (Jan 11, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> any multiplayer features in sight?



what about no?


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jan 11, 2009)

Been waiting for this for a while, and it sounds like the saving system is improved over Dementium (which I never finished after having to restart level 3 for the umpteenth time...maybe I'll dive back into it one day). I've never given much thought to the Rumble pack but with quite a few people mentioning it maybe I'll pick one up for the added "kick".

Now if only C.O.R.E. would get released...then we'd get some multi-play, too!


----------



## paul3100 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice game indeed but not quite my thing!

Saying that im giving it a go but stuck at this door that fires red balls at me and has what looks like a senser above it, anyone know how to get past it?

paul


----------



## solange82200 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a fun game! This and Elebits has finally pulled me away from my PSP, and made me love my DS again


----------



## updowners (Jan 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 11, 2009)

Somebody with a DSOne got it working? Two white screens so far here.


----------



## Gigen (Jan 11, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Somebody with a DSOne got it working? Two white screens so far here.



Buy the original game when it's out


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jan 11, 2009)

Game seems decent enough so far, although the music is definitely NES/8-bit quality annoying.




			
				Gigen said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many people buy games and still wish to put them on their flashcart (rather than carry 30 games around). Maybe you can keep your lectures to yourself?


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 11, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God a hate wanna-be smart-asses especially if they have no clue about the entire matter U.=.U


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jan 11, 2009)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Decent game, but..
> 
> Too many of the enemies are flying drones, they're just not fun to shoot down, I know it's the DS and it can't handle too many fully sized enemies with complex AI and animations, but I'd rather kill more creative enemies- even if it meant fewer at once.
> 
> ...



Ya man i totaly agree with you , and another problem i have i that the maps and rooms are to confusing , i keep running roound and round!, on the map u cant even see where you have already been!

i will do a video review soon..

right now , i will have to say 6/10   i expected a lot better..

And the sound is so annoying ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Chopders (Jan 11, 2009)

10 first minute of gameplay


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2009)

So it sounds like they've not listened to the problems of Dementium then, except the sound on that game made it better than it was.


----------



## nuker (Jan 11, 2009)

I finished this game. Jep I had much time^^

I played Dementium and it wasnt really that good so i thougt that Moon will be the same with bad leveldesign. But Moon is really a very good game. its a bit easier on rooky difficulty^^ It was really worth the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw: at the end they said, this was just the beginning. i think there will be a sequel. beside this, the story has not ended


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Having a great time with the game. Although... 



Spoiler



I am stuck on the boss in the middle of the UFO. It has like four rectangular panels that shoot at you, but I don't know what to do...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 12, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Having a great time with the game. Although...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 12, 2009)

why is the rating 53%?
i didnt think it could be THAT bad :/


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 12, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Holy fuck Moon!! This was so unexpected!
> I hope it works on DS-X D:


The people who made the game still develop it with a DS-X so it will probably run. XD


----------



## updowners (Jan 12, 2009)

I rate this game a 7/10. The graphics are good and the frame-rate is high but the gameplay is boring and repetitive.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm... this game is like a difficult version of Metroid Prime: Hunters. I'm dying against the weakest opponents..


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> cupajoe38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only progress I've made on this boss was the discovery of being able to shoot or electrocute the red "eyes" near the top of the core. If you shoot the red eyes the panel turns red and if you electrocute them, the panel turns blue. I haven't found out how to damage them yet though...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 12, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it, shoot the red things and the panels will turn dark, when you get each side, you have to shoot the core.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> cupajoe38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Farrariman! Damn it, I just shut my ds off too... Oh well, time to turn it back on


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 12, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why is the rating 53%?
> i didnt think it could be THAT bad :/


It's rated low because it's missing one major thing for an FPS. Multiplayer and Online


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 12, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's two things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Half-Life series has done just fine without it (and Counter Strike or Team Fortress aren't Half-Life in my book). There are plenty of other shooters that do that and do it well. I'm glad they concentrated on the single-player, and so far, it's pretty damn good. I have to admit, though, there's something about Renegade Kid's overall style in boss design I just don't care for. You can tell those dudes are stuck in the days of Doom and Wolfenstein in some respects.

Nah, it's rated low because a bunch of folks who haven't actually played through the game decided to give it a low rating. But I wouldn't take the GBATemp game rating to the bank; that's just me.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn...I hope I dont get pirate syndrome with this one.


----------



## Base (Jan 12, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be working on my Supercard DS one. Whenever I choose the difficulty (eg. Rookie) it just says "SAVING" then it goes to a black screen.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 12, 2009)

Base said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to be working on my Supercard DS one. Whenever I choose the difficulty (eg. Rookie) it just says "SAVING" then it goes to a black screen.


sucks for  dude lol


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 12, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> Base said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try turning off RTS and all those features and etc?


----------



## Base (Jan 12, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> ryukyus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. And now it works. Thanks for that.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm, very decent game.

They did great on the graphics though IMHO.

I LOVE THAT LITTLE DROID. That was a great addition. But the music and scenery is all the same. Meh.

I would give this game maybe a 6-7/10.


----------



## paul3100 (Jan 12, 2009)

You guys expect too much from the ds hardware!, this games graphics are as good as your going to get on the ds with framerates as good as they are and a half decent story.

Top game for anyone who doesn't like playing dogzzzzz or catzzzz or imagine........ bla

paul


----------



## enarky (Jan 12, 2009)

Meh, not my type of game.

Why have the developers gone with that ultra-low bitrate for movies? Looks like shit, riddled in compression artefacts, a wobbly, smeary mess. And WTF is up with all of the CG in these movies being ingame graphic anyways? Why didn't they use their engine directly in the first place? That would've saved space and not make them look like total incompetents.

And for Story... Roswell? Seriously?


----------



## da_head (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet, looking forward to this ^^


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2009)

Playing this just reminded me of how much I hate FPS games on the DS. It just doens't work for me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2009)

reminds me of MetroidH..
only thing i like PH more than this game


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Got to the second hatch, it's a big improvement after Dementium! Graphics are nice and I'm liking the old school feeling it brings, better than MPH IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Loved the remote drone thing, very clever stuff..


----------



## Echo1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm rubbish at this...lol.  I can't beat the first boss.  How do I do it?


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 12, 2009)

Its weird how all the crap dogzzzzz randomgenericcuteanimalzzz island adventure 3 shovelshitware gets like 100's but Moon, a slick polished 60 fps graphic and gameplay monster gets such a low score. Are all pirates on this planet 10 year old girls?
No offense, but 49????
Mother fucking hannah montana music jam shit got a fucking 83.

WHAT THE FUCKING HELL

These ratings are just screwed up.
Why are all the good games getting low scores. Everytime i see one of those generic braintraining newgenre disney moviegame shitworks from dsi thq shit hole companies are getting such a high score.

What is wrong with GBAtemp?
I mean, even though you dont like the genre or you don;t enjoy FPS's like me or someother people here on the DS, doesnt mean you shold give it such a low score. I mean, this is onemmof the first games in a few months im gona BUY cause i love itm so much. ive been waiting for this game sincen it was anoucned. GOD. What the hell for all these shit rating system. just like what ther fuck. I know some people dont like FPS on the DS, or they just dont like the style, but that is no fucking reason to rate and shit on the game. The graphics, framerate, you just gotaa... be crazy to think tigerzz/horsezzz have better graphics. you gotta be fucking kidding me right? What, the figgin gameplay is better on tjose? yah right.

I dont mind AT ALL those people, like xcdjy who just dontreally like it, maybe you dont,ilke these classic more singleplayer based games, but i find myself playing bosses again and again to beat my score. It hink if it as trackmania. 

So what Moon doesn't have Multiplayer????
Of course it would be better with it, but just think how the hell would they get 60 frames per seconds in wifi? Maybe in local at least, but in wifi? That will be a real feat. Also, Renegade Kid likes classic-style FPS's, maybe thats why you cant jump. From playing Metroid so much, I am just used to double taping while fighting enemies.


That wasw a fshitload of spelling mistakes but im so fucking pissed at some people. I donmt have the time to go back and edit.

I just wanna vent my anger at this thing that has been going on since like, EVER.

Yes i kn ow this whole thing doesnt make sence, but here it is again.

If you dont like a game because it is a load of shit, say your opinoin instead of just rating the game a 10 or  somethin. Its sad how i am one of the only people pissed about this, because im sure noone but those retards vote, well....

I know, the votes dont even fucking matter. ITs just how it is so annoying big releases like this are shrugged of. What is people want to find highly rated games? they wont find MOON interesting. Oh, look at this site, GBATEMP. im gonna see the highest rated games. Oh looks, its catzzzzzzzz 19. im gonna go piratethat instead of [insert very good DS game here]

Sorry for ranting, i dont care if you trash this post...
Mods, do your stuff.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually think the graphics are pretty damn good, expecially the character models.  Although the samey grey space station environment that has appeared in more games than horses have rears its dreary head again, often driven by the homoerotic fixation that boys in their late teens have with the rippling muscles of space marines, and self-concious rejection of anything that displays a pallate consisting of more than 12 shades of mud in fear of being seen as childish.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jan 12, 2009)

Defeated the fourth boss now!

Its okay now , the game feels better then the first half and hour of gmaeplay..

But i cant compare this to games like Call Of Duty 5 on ds etc as thats too good and a hell of a lot more fun even on single player..!

But i will do a full video review of this game soon..


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## enarky (Jan 13, 2009)

BakuFunn, does the term "overhyped" mean anything to you? People, including me, were expecting a much more then decent game, but what we got is an average FPS. Good for FPS fans, but not for Gamers who also expect a decent story and a not-sloppy execution.

Roswell and ugly cutscenes killed this game for me.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw man!  I just did the second buggy mission where you only had so much time to get to that lift......I got to it, it messed around for a few seconds before acknowledging that I was there and finally shows the cutscene where the lift rises......it loads the next part (after auto-saving) and now I have 4 seconds to get to wherever I am supposed to go.  I only get a few steps away from where it started me and "MISSION FAIL".

Hopefully, when cheats come out, one will be for the freakin timer.  Otherwise, I'll have to start all over again since it saved and I can't go back.

----sigh----

Is this one of the glitches everyone is talking about?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

I think so, man. I haven't gotten to that part yet, but from the description in the IGN review, yeah, sounds like you're at that part. You might could check out their review. Bozon gives details on how to avoid the glitch.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm playing this game, and it's actually really fun!  I'm on the 7th mission, 



Spoiler



When I get abducted from the "Unknown" source.


I think the graphics are at best when you're outside walking on the moon.  (Or using a vehicle.)


----------



## txus891 (Jan 13, 2009)

here is the save from the 6th mission, without the bug
medium difficulty , no alien artifacts
http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=PRRL0YRO


----------



## Rascal (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anybody had any success restoring their SAV to their retail cart?  If yes, I would like to know which utility worked and if you had to do anything to the SAV file first.  I've tried NDS Backup 3-in-1 and Eepinator with no success.


----------



## darnoc (Jan 14, 2009)

awsome game


----------



## MistahJelly (Jan 14, 2009)

This game is the DS savior.


----------



## BastarB (Jan 14, 2009)

I have played about half through this game and I find it really good but a bit repetitive. One thing I find quite bad thou is the A.I (Artificiell Intelligence) in the game!
Do people agree or disagree about this when it comes to the A.I, or is it just my DS that is retarded? =P


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 14, 2009)

BastarB said:
			
		

> I have played about half through this game and I find it really good but a bit repetitive. One thing I find quite bad thou is the A.I (Artificiell Intelligence) in the game!
> Do people agree or disagree about this when it comes to the A.I, or is it just my DS that is retarded? =P



I am really tired of destroying small shitty spiders and shitty floating robots. GIVE ME ROBO WALKERS DAMMIT > and no, not those walking "spray gun" bots that shoots everywhere at once. Those bastards are annoying.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Jan 14, 2009)

im on the episode 13


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 15, 2009)

Episode 4 so far. How long is this game?


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2009)

Somebody knows the proper save size of this game? Seems to give troubles if you neave it to unknown in the DSOne. Set it to 256 and it seems to work now ( looses though the saves if you don't insta-reboot after you quit the game ).

Definitely the best 3D FPS game on the DS I have seen. Granted the story is not everyones cake and one boss fight already is the totally smack-the-devers ( as the controls are unresponsive for this kind of boss fight ) but in general it's good. Steady frame rates. Only thing to wish for is the ability to set the sensitivity of the stylus.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 15, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Orangegamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that for DS?
cause it sounds good
from what u said
lol


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 15, 2009)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. C.O.R.E. also looks to be shaping up good


----------



## walkearth (Jan 15, 2009)

How am I supposed to beat the boss on the fifth level!? The gun gets on the whole screen and I can't see his shots. 
Supposedly I'll beat him with the second try


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh wow, I still can't find a dumped version. Is this better than Dementium? I really liked that game.


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 16, 2009)

*WARNING!*

The IGN review on 2nd page points out an easy to avoid bug that if you fall prey to would require a reset about 1 hour into the game.

http://ds.ign.com/articles/943/943581p2.html

During the first Lola mission when you are told to go on-foot to a new hatch do that, do not instead drive past the waypoint marker and park in the garage. See IGN for complete writeup on the bug.


----------



## imz (Jan 18, 2009)

Just completed the game. It's a very good game but I think it could be a bit longer, it was too short.


----------



## CatScam (Jan 18, 2009)

I’m about half way threw the game & I am pleasantly surprised with the over all look & speed of the game, not to mention a nice mix of different looking levels with the DS’s limited power & storage. The game play is nice & there’s no constantly getting lost unlike renegade kids last game Dementium. I’m not surprised at the negative remarks this and many fast action games get here, it seems GBAtemp is full of children or people who just suck at games & can only play slow paste crappy RPG’s or easy shovel ware games. But at least everyone now knows not to take game ratings here seriously anyway.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 18, 2009)

my problem with this game right now is that,  the  auto  save screwed me up, during the moon  vehicle stage, when you have the timer I only had 26 seconds when the game saved,and  now every time  I start I can't even make  is there a cheat to stop the time


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate irony so much. I finally get this game and the L trigger craps out on me.


----------



## CreX (Jan 19, 2009)

The game is GREAT. The diod enemies are getting boring after a while, but except that its just GREAT!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool game 5hours 12 mins with codes and I missed 3 extras and 1 alien thing. I guess time to find another game. 

those of you looking for FP games 


3261 - Moon (U)(OneUp) 	
2905 - Call of Duty World at War (U)(VENOM) 	
2878 - Zombie BBQ (U)(VENOM) 	
2844 - James Bond 007 Quantum Of Solace (U)(VENOM) 	
2831 - Six Flags Fun Park (U)(iND) 	
2044 - FIFA Street 3 (U)(SQUiRE) 
1879 - Clue Mouse Trap Perfection Aggravation (U)(Xenophobia)
1617 - Call Of Duty 4 (U)(Micronauts) 	
1567 - Dementium The Ward (U)(Xenophobia) 	
1174 - Brothers In Arms DS (U)(SQUiRE)(REPACK) 	
0688 - Bionicle Heroes (U)(Legacy) 	
0367 - Metroid Prime Hunters (U)(WRG)(7FE4554A) 	
0296 - Greg Hastings' Tournament Paintball Max'd (U)(Trashman)(0711F7A7) 	
0071 - Splinter Cell Chaos Theory (U)(TRM) 	
0029 - GoldenEye Rouge Agent (U)(TRM)


----------



## litium (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a "Savefile not found" on my DSTT. u.u


----------



## uomopinza (Feb 5, 2009)

Finished yesterday: a good game indded, but I've a few remarks.

Pros: excellent graphics on a DS, good level design (though a bit repetitive, but it's not so easy to be original in an FPS), the droide.

Cons: I must say the story is really engaging during the first missions, then it becames just an excuse to go on and fire at the ugly aliens (some good ideas of the first missions, like the driving sessions, have been forgotten too early)

I've found some bugs: the game froze during some cutscence or after having read a log from a terminal (I had to switch the DS off and switch it on again), during the last boss fight I fell, while walking backwards, from an open "window" of the room and I found myself falling in a sort of green sea.

I've also found that the firing rate drops during some fights with many enemies in the room! This is a serious issue, as this happens exactly when your weapon must be reliable.


WARNING: SPOILERS AHEAD !!!

It's clear the developers wanted to do something reminding Halo: the settings, the vehicle, the first weapon you use, even the last sentence during the last cutscene "I think this is only the beginning" (or something like that).

But the whole story behind the firings is without any twist: you go on, kill everybody until you kill the evil alien master.

The last 2 missions are, in fact, the most disappointing: how can you pretend to go in another world, landing with your ship so close to you last objective position, cover by feet only a "tunnel" with the same kind of enemies you've found during the game, and find the last boss after so few minutes ?

I think that the whole "alien world affair" should have been better developed to give the game a more compelling end.

By the way: who is the "unknown source" who guides you to the end ? Is he the "Prof. Mattheus" (or something like that) who explored the whole facility before you and left some logs in the system? I don't remember any explanation about this.

END OF SPOILERS


To sum up: a technically very good game for the DS, but it should have been a great game with a better story.


----------

